# Simple Candle Prop



## boscokid775 (Oct 31, 2006)

I used real candles I keep for Hurricane season here in Florida and filled them with led flicker "tea light" candles. The edges can be melted or built up to look more "used". I took the wick out, drilled a hole deep enough for the tea light candle, reinserted the wick, fold the wick down inside the hole I drilled, and insert the tea light candle.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Great way to keep the place creepy and safe at the same time. Good prop Bosco.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool idea!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Fast and easy, I like it.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Had some candles around and did a few, great idea !


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a "why didn't I think of that" idea! Thanks!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great idea. Thanx for sharing!


----------

